# 10MFAN—$299 Anniversary Sale through AUGUST 5th.



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Every year I do a blowout sale for my 10MFAN Anniversary in July.

** UPDATED 8/1 *
Due to the incredible success of the sale, I am extending the sale through August 5th.*

I normally do a sale for a few days for July 4th, and then a sale at the end of the month of July, to celebrate my 10MFAN Anniversary.

This sale will begin on July 1 and will go for the entire month of July right through August 5th.

The BLOWOUT ANNIVERSARY SALE will be for ALL of my current mouthpiece models in the black German bar stock hard rubber, and they will all be marked down to a BLOWOUT price of $299 plus shipping.
YES, you read that correctly!!!!

I will be posting all over the Internet, so be patient if I don't have your tip in stock. I have a lot of inventory ready to go for the sale, but other pieces will need to be made, and those normally take about 3 1/2 or so weeks till I can ship it. The shop is making tons of pieces as we speak.

These are $151 off their normal price!!!
As with all of my sales that are so incredibly discounted for everyone, there are no trials or returns. Take advantage of this unbelievable deal, and get yourself a couple of pieces if you are looking for that.
Many buyers will buy multiple pieces because of the incredible price. Several buyers over the years have bought 3-5 pieces and kept the one they were looking for, for themselves, and would sell the others at full retail ($450), so the piece they get for themselves turns out to literally cost them nothing. It’s a complete no-brainer and I’m happy to do this every year to celebrate the Anniversary and thank you all for the great support over the years!!!

The coupon code is only set up to give the discount on one piece at a time, so if you plan on ordering multiple pieces, just contact me directly before you order, (either here at SOTW or through my website), and I will take care of you so that you only pay one shipping fee for as many pieces as you would like.


*You will be able to order at the discounted price off of my website with the coupon code word:*
*ANNIVERSARY *

.….or feel free to contact me here at SOTW and let me know what you would like.

Thank you for all the GREAT support over the years and look for new models coming from me in the near future.


All the best,
Mark

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## saxmsy (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow the $299 on fire sale come out again! With the crazy inflation going on these two years, the $300 today is probably equal to $275 the same time last year. So at some point, this is actually a better deal than the hot sale $299 offered in last July and December.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

saxmsy said:


> Wow the $299 on fire sale come out again! With the crazy inflation going on these two years, the $300 today is probably equal to $275 the same time last year. So at some point, this is actually a better deal than the hot sale $299 offered in last July and December.


Yes, thank you so much!
You know I do my best by always offering SOTW a discounted price for my pieces year-round, but my big Anniversary Sale and Winter Holiday sale at the end of the year, are the BIG ONES, with the blowout discount price.

I’m happy to do it!


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

This may just force me to get the aroma therapy model. As in fragrance infused oil.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

noelpaz said:


> This may just force me to get the aroma therapy model. As in fragrance infused oil.


❤❤❤🎷🎷


----------



## germanwatches (Sep 16, 2013)

An exciting sale. Thank you, Mark.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

germanwatches said:


> An exciting sale. Thank you, Mark.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tranechaser (Jun 12, 2015)

Will there be free beer at this event?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You’re always looking for more....... lol
BYOB


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow! Great deal! I took my tenor neck to my repair guy for a new cork on Monday along with my 10mfan Classic and told him to give the mouthpiece a try if he wanted to. He had never even heard of 10mfan. Picked it up yesterday and he was ecstatic about how well the Classic fit his needs and he is interested in purchasing. I will tell him about the sale and ask him for a finders fee....... like a Daddy O' for my alto. 😁


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bebopalot said:


> Wow! Great deal! I took my tenor neck to my repair guy for a new cork on Monday along with my 10mfan Classic and told him to give the mouthpiece a try if he wanted to. He had never even heard of 10mfan. Picked it up yesterday and he was ecstatic about how well the Classic fit his needs and he is interested in purchasing. I will tell him about the sale and ask him for a finders fee....... like a Daddy O' for my alto. 😁


Thank you for spreading the word! So glad he dug it. This is the time for him to get one!
Sh*t, who hasn’t heard of 10MFAN???
😀😀😀


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

10mfan said:


> Thank you for spreading the word! So glad he dug it. This is the time to get one!
> Sh*t, who hasn’t heard of 10MFAN???
> 😀😀😀


I jokingly asked him if he'd also never heard of this saxophone brand called "Selmer" . I guess he's been playing his Otto Link for a million years without looking at anything else.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Selmer, Otto Link???? 
WHO?????!!

Love it!!! 😀


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bebopalot said:


> I jokingly asked him if he'd also never heard of this saxophone brand called "Selmer" . I guess he's been playing his Otto Link for a million years without looking at anything else.


A lot of those older guys will play the same piece forever. There’s nothing wrong with that, but it is always enjoyable hearing when one of them tries a modern piece like my “The Classic” model, and is blown away by it. There are lots of mouthpieces made today that will cause great happiness for players. Lots of pieces that will replace the older vintage mouthpieces, for players today. That’s a good thing. They just have to try them and see for themselves. I’m really glad he liked that model so much and I hope he decides to get one for himself. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## ralph lh (Apr 5, 2003)

Well, I guess it's time for me to get a new mpc!!! I've played the same couple of pieces for a number of years but this is enticing me into GAS again. I've read a number of comments including Neff's reviews and now it's just an issue to figure out which one [two?] I'll order in July.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ralph lh said:


> Well, I guess it's time for me to get a new mpc!!! I've played the same couple of pieces for a number of years but this is enticing me into GAS again. I've read a number of comments including Neff's reviews and now it's just an issue to figure out which one [two?] I'll order in July.


Thanks, Ralph. I listened to 45north on your site, and you guys sound great! I look forward to talking with you to help you get into the right pieces.
All the best, Mark


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

These sales are such a slam dunk with a fantastic price. Best mouthpieces on the market IMO, which is why I've loved playing them for the past 9 years. Congrats to everyone who takes advantage of the sale!


----------



## Grunyarth (Jun 15, 2020)

I already have a Robusto and it's amazing, but this sale may make it hard to stay faithful...

If I like the feel of the Robusto, would it be advisable to go down a size/star for the Celebration model since it has less baffle (and thus potentially more resistance) or do they feel about the same?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Grunyarth said:


> I already have a Robusto and it's amazing, but this sale may make it hard to stay faithful...
> 
> If I like the feel of the Robusto, would it be advisable to go down a size/star for the Celebration model since it has less baffle (and thus potentially more resistance) or do they feel about the same?


Hi, thank you for the message. You can go with the same size or a half size less on the Celebration. Honestly, no worry either way.
I play both pieces all the time here, and either way is fine.
It’s not like going from a super high baffle to a piece with virtually no baffle at all, where changing sizes would be important.
I use a 6* in both the Celebration and Robusto.
I could comfortably use the 6* in the Celebration and a 7 in the Robusto without any worries at all.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxaholic said:


> These sales are such a slam dunk with a fantastic price. Best mouthpieces on the market IMO, which is why I've loved playing them for the past 9 years. Congrats to everyone who takes advantage of the sale!


Thanks bro!!! So glad you are digging all of those mouthpieces! You were the first ever to check out my first 10mfan pieces, so it means a ton that you are still loving all of those. 
Can you believe it’s been nine years! We have grown so much in such a short time. Pretty amazing!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*** IMPORTANT UPDATE before anyone orders ***

My webmaster just let me know this:

If you are getting one mouthpiece, you can do it through the website without any problem when the sale begins.




BUT------If anyone is planning on ordering *multiple pieces*, my webmaster told me the coupon code set-up is not available to do that---- so you will need to contact me if you want more than one mouthpiece so that I can make sure you get the right discount for more than one piece, and so you only pay for one shipping fee.

Thank you, Mark


----------



## Inkie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update Mark
and Congrats!! on nine years, of bringing these fantastic mpc`s to the market place, seriously looking forward to this anniversary blow out sale.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Inkie said:


> Thanks for the update Mark
> and Congrats!! on nine years, of bringing these fantastic mpc`s to the market place, seriously looking forward to this anniversary blow out sale.



Thank you SOOOOO much!!!
I appreciate that more than anything!
❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷❤❤❤


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*LET THE HUGE ANNIVERSARY PARTY BEGIN FOR SOTW…….

RIGHT NOW!!!!!



The coupon code word is:

Anniversary*


***** *If you want more than one mouthpiece, just contact me because the coupon code is not set up to do multiple pieces, but I am of course happy to accommodate you….. so you just need to contact me and let me know what you would like and I will send you an invoice.

I’m starting SOTW off a couple days early, and then the rest of the Internet is in for July 1st. *

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

ralph lh said:


> Well, I guess it's time for me to get a new mpc!!! I've played the same couple of pieces for a number of years but this is enticing me into GAS again. I've read a number of comments including Neff's reviews and now it's just an issue to figure out which one [two?] I'll order in July.


Hopefully, my reviews help and don't confuse you more. Honestly, a lot of people email asking which 10mFan piece to get and I tell them that once they pick out their tip opening and get in the ballpark of the sound concept they want, they can't go wrong with a 10mFan piece. Every 10mFan piece that I have had in my hands was perfectly made. Some of the best most consistent facing work in the world from my experience.


----------



## ralph lh (Apr 5, 2003)

Nefertiti said:


> Hopefully, my reviews help and don't confuse you more. Honestly, a lot of people email asking which 10mFan piece to get and I tell them that once they pick out their tip opening and get in the ballpark of the sound concept they want, they can't go wrong with a 10mFan piece. Every 10mFan piece that I have had in my hands was perfectly made. Some of the best most consistent facing work in the world from my experience.


Neff, Your review was great and, along with some other sources, a main reason for me ordering 2 pieces in this sale. I'll get a chance to try two pieces next week and see if either/both work for me. I'm thinking at least one will.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Nefertiti said:


> Hopefully, my reviews help and don't confuse you more. Honestly, a lot of people email asking which 10mFan piece to get and I tell them that once they pick out their tip opening and get in the ballpark of the sound concept they want, they can't go wrong with a 10mFan piece. Every 10mFan piece that I have had in my hands was perfectly made. Some of the best most consistent facing work in the world from my experience.


Steve, thank you so much! Your reviews are wonderful and I’ve always been very honored that you’ve shown such incredible support for my mouthpieces since they came out. Thank you for always recommending them to players and I hope you are doing fantastic!
I will get you the new Supernova Alto Mouthpiece once the latest prototype is confirmed as the one we will use for the final product. 
all the best, Mark


----------



## SoulMate (Feb 3, 2003)

Can't wait to try out that virtuoso!


----------



## Perio (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey Mark—
Ben Allen suggested I try your mouthpieces on alto and soprano. What’s the smallest soprano tip that you make? Also, Ben recommended your Daddy-O for all around greatness on alto. Is that your all around model tonally?


----------



## JediPancakes (Oct 11, 2018)

*Man I was sorely tempted at the holiday sale last year, but I may have to get a celebration as a birthday present to myself*


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

10mfan said:


> Steve, thank you so much! Your reviews are wonderful and I’ve always been very honored that you’ve shown such incredible support for my mouthpieces since they came out. Thank you for always recommending them to players and I hope you are doing fantastic!
> I will get you the new Supernova Alto Mouthpiece once the latest prototype is confirmed as the one we will use for the final product.
> all the best, Mark


This is an indication of a great mouthpiece maker. Mark is using full fledged hard rubber prototypes versus just sending out 3D printed prototypes. Some makers just send artists 3D printed pieces to cut costs, but Mark’s not cutting any corners. Congratulations on the new model, Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Perio said:


> Hey Mark—
> Ben Allen suggested I try your mouthpieces on alto and soprano. What’s the smallest soprano tip that you make? Also, Ben recommended your Daddy-O for all around greatness on alto. Is that your all around model tonally?


hi, just send me a private message and I’ll be happy to talk with you. You can also email me at: 
[email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Benjamin Allen said:


> This is an indication of a great mouthpiece maker. Mark is using full fledged hard rubber prototypes versus just sending out 3D printed prototypes. Some makers just send artists 3D printed pieces to cut costs, but Mark’s not cutting any corners. Congratulations on the new model, Mark!


Thanks bro!
You are the best! I always appreciate your support!!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

double post…sorry.


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

Okay such a ridiculous deal, I'm gonna have to pull the trigger there... 

I love the Classic, but I'd be curious to test how the Celebration sound with my new Selmer Reference 36, I got the feeling that these two should match really well...

On the other hand, there is also the Virtuoso that seems amazing! 

It's going to be a tough negociation with my wife !


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Vanadiel said:


> Okay such a ridiculous deal, I'm gonna have to pull the trigger there...
> 
> I love the Classic, but I'd be curious to test how the Celebration sound with my new Selmer Reference 36, I got the feeling that these two should match really well...
> 
> ...


Hello my friend!
Yes, it is truly a ridiculous deal, but that’s what showing appreciation is all about!!!
Happy to do this for everybody and I’ve never had a full month long sale like this so I’m excited for everyone to get these pieces.

I am also married, so I know how the negotiation part works. 😂
Just reminder her that if you get the Soprano piece also and you decide to sell it, you can actually MAKE money on it.
NO other dealer out there would leave this type of room, for this type of thing to happen. Again, I’m happy to do this to show my appreciation to everyone. 
That’s the no-brainer part of this sale.
Stay in touch my friend.
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SoulMate said:


> Can't wait to try out that virtuoso!


Thank you so much!!!! Hope you are doing great. All the best, Mark


----------



## wcicola (Oct 20, 2013)

Just picked up a Classic--can't wait to see how it plays on these old Conns! Thanks Mark!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

wcicola said:


> Just picked up a Classic--can't wait to see how it plays on these old Conns! Thanks Mark!!


Hi, it’s a phenomenal piece. I’ll be getting it out to you on Tuesday. It’s been the craziest first few days of a sale I’ve ever had. Absolutely nuts here!!! I’ll send you a tracking number on Tuesday and have a great fourth!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

JediPancakes said:


> *Man I was sorely tempted at the holiday sale last year, but I may have to get a celebration as a birthday present to myself*



Happy birthday to you! That’s a beautiful present for yourself. Just let me what you’re looking for. Feel free to send me a message.
All the best, Mark


Come and join the hottest 4th of July party for the ENTIRE month of July at:
www.10mfan.com
*
$299 plus shipping for the finest hard rubber mouthpieces in the marketplace. 
Only at 10mfan.com*


----------



## tamiflu (May 5, 2013)

wcicola said:


> Just picked up a Classic--can't wait to see how it plays on these old Conns! Thanks Mark!!


I've picked a Classic as well. I was between the Classic and the Celebration, and Mark kindly suggested I should try the Classic. Communication wit him has been brilliant ! I really appreciate it, Mark. A huge public thank you !
I can't wait to try it !!
Cheers !


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

tamiflu said:


> I've picked a Classic as well. I was between the Classic and the Celebration, and Mark kindly suggested I should try the Classic. Communication wit him has been brilliant ! I really appreciate it, Mark. A huge public thank you !
> I can't wait to try it !!
> Cheers !



Thank you so much! It's been absolutely crazy here with this sale. I'm so glad you ordered The Classic and I will get you a tracking number in the next hour.
This crazy huge sale is for the whole entire month of July, so everybody hop in who's been wanting to check out my mouthpieces. The $299 price is an absolute giveaway.

Go to my website and use the coupon code word: ANNIVERSARY

www.10mfan.com


All the best, Mark


----------



## wcicola (Oct 20, 2013)

tamiflu said:


> I've picked a Classic as well. I was between the Classic and the Celebration, and Mark kindly suggested I should try the Classic. Communication wit him has been brilliant ! I really appreciate it, Mark. A huge public thank you !
> I can't wait to try it !!
> Cheers !


Mark knows his stuff :-D You won't be disappointed--the Classic is an absolutely perfect fit on this old Chu, and it sounds really damn good on my Rampone as well! I already had a Celebration that works really well on smaller-bore horns, but it didn't quite gel with the Conn or the R&C for whatever reason...the Classic was 100% the answer! A thousand thanks, Mark!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, guys! There’s a piece for everybody here. Take advantage of this incredibly generous sale for the ENTIRE month of July!!!

Go to my website and use the coupon code word: ANNIVERSARY

www.10mfan.com


All the best, Mark


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

I couldn't resist, I have a 10mfan Showtime from a couple of years ago that I use for pop/rock gigs so with Mark's special pricing, I ordered a Celebration 7** and it is terrific! Lots of tonal color, it is responsive and easy to voice. Exercised it through some overtones which projected evenly and full, then blew through a few choruses of Hot House at a moderate tempo, and then did the same with Beatrice (more of a ballad for contrast). It is warm and lively, and fills the room....perfect for what I'm looking for in a mouthpiece for jazz standards. I'll be using it at an upcoming rehearsal with my combo. 

The rock/pop gigs are fun and I'll still be using the Showtime for those...but I really enjoy and prefer playing small group standards. The Celebration has a good balance of warmth and liveliness that I'll be using for jazz. This is not a muted, dark mouthpiece! Plenty of volume if I need it. The Celebration is a winner, Mark!


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

The Infusion 8 came in red fishnet stocking . Just like a roller derby jammer. Or a cabaret performer. .Well here we are on the Stranger Things Season 4 roller skate filming location Skate-O-Mania and 10mfan is given a space alien welcome. We rented it this evening for the wife's birthday party. I am sore from 2 hours of roller skating and entertaining family from the land of sax mouthpieces -Florida. I did give her a blow and I was able to do a wall of sound on the low register with not much effort. Esmeralda* is what we are calling her since she has a GOAT name Djali. My first 10mFan piece.

Thanks Mark!










View attachment 131377


* Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

noelpaz said:


> The Infusion 8 came in red fishnet stocking . Just like a roller derby jammer. Or a cabaret performer. .Well here we are on the Stranger Things Season 4 roller skate filming location Skate-O-Mania and 10mfan is given a space alien welcome. We rented it this evening for the wife's birthday party. I am sore from 2 hours of roller skating and entertaining family from the land of sax mouthpieces -Florida. I did give her a blow and I was able to do a wall of sound on the low register with not much effort. Esmeralda* is what we are calling her since she has a GOAT name Djali. My first 10mFan piece.
> 
> Thanks Mark!
> 
> ...


I love it!!! So glad you’re digging the piece already. It will just get better and better and better the more you get to know it. Try different brands and sizes of reeds to get the colors and feel that you want. It can be many different pieces with different reed combinations. You just need to find what works great for what you want.
I’m glad you dig the fishnet outer protector. 😄. It’s a great way to protect the tip and body from any damage.
I put those over all of the mouthpieces so that they don’t move at all inside the tube. It’s been a must have for the packaging. Every piece gets that protector over the mouthpiece, then the black velvet bag to go inside, and then the tube and cap to protect it. I also make sure I roll up all of the tubes in the post office thick envelopes so that they are tight in the shipping box. There’s no way anything I send out could get damaged. I make sure of that.
For me, everything is more than just a sale. The pieces have to look great, they have to play great, and they have to be packaged properly.
I know players all over the world are super appreciative of this sale. All of the sales show me this, and I’m so glad to be able to offer this for an entire month. Enjoy the great mouthpiece and let me know what you end up on in terms of reeds. The facing curves are incredibly friendly so make sure you start off with a softer reed and work up to where you need to be. Some people don’t start off soft enough, but I always recommend that.
Enjoy, Noel, and stay in touch.
All the best, Mark


For the rest of you, come and enjoy this sale while you can. All of my pieces are original designs and I couldn’t be happier with how great they play. All of the pieces are expertly hand finished by Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen to the same specs, so everything plays great!!!

Come and visit the website at: www.10mfan.com
Use the coupon code word:
ANNIVERSARY

To get this incredible discount for the month of July. Thank you all for helping celebrate the 10MFAN anniversary with me this way.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

twowheels said:


> I couldn't resist, I have a 10mfan Showtime from a couple of years ago that I use for pop/rock gigs so with Mark's special pricing, I ordered a Celebration 7** and it is terrific! Lots of tonal color, it is responsive and easy to voice. Exercised it through some overtones which projected evenly and full, then blew through a few choruses of Hot House at a moderate tempo, and then did the same with Beatrice (more of a ballad for contrast). It is warm and lively, and fills the room....perfect for what I'm looking for in a mouthpiece for jazz standards. I'll be using it at an upcoming rehearsal with my combo.
> 
> The rock/pop gigs are fun and I'll still be using the Showtime for those...but I really enjoy and prefer playing small group standards. The Celebration has a good balance of warmth and liveliness that I'll be using for jazz. This is not a muted, dark mouthpiece! Plenty of volume if I need it. The Celebration is a winner, Mark!


Karl,
Thank you so much! Now you have a couple killer pieces to be able to use in those different playing situations. That’s fantastic! They are so different from one another in terms of design and what they can do, and they really nail their categories, beautifully. Thank you for all your support always, and I’m just so glad you are enjoying the Celebration so much!!!!
All the best, Mark


----------



## bmisf (Jun 10, 2018)

Just chiming in with a word of thanks for Mark—I received a Virtuoso today and am loving checking it out; it's different from my current pieces in exactly the ways I'd hoped. I have a Robusto and Alto Madness as well, and want to salute Mark for his great designs, fantastic support and customer service, and his giving back to this community in so many ways. (Plus, you can't beat $299 for a top-notch, hand-finished piece! Grateful for these deals for the community.) OK—back to practicing for me...


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mark, I know I can just call and gab, but not many people talk about the Chameleon piece so I’ll ask here. The Robusto is well known for its versatility, fast response and ability to pretty easily go brighter or darker depending how you blow. Obviously the baffle’s a lot different and it’s designed to have more highs than the Robusto, but what might I notice going to the same tip opening on a Chameleon? (6*_6* in my case)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

bmisf said:


> Just chiming in with a word of thanks for Mark—I received a Virtuoso today and am loving checking it out; it's different from my current pieces in exactly the ways I'd hoped. I have a Robusto and Alto Madness as well, and want to salute Mark for his great designs, fantastic support and customer service, and his giving back to this community in so many ways. (Plus, you can't beat $299 for a top-notch, hand-finished piece! Grateful for these deals for the community.) OK—back to practicing for me...


Steve, thank you so much! I am really psyched that you are enjoying my pieces on alto, tenor, and now soprano!!!! The Virtuoso is a blast to play. It can be warm or bright and it’s just incredibly flexible. Thank you for your kind words and your support for my mouthpiece designs.
All the best, Mark



*FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU:*

*It’s a mouthpiece sale EXPLOSION here, and there are just 3 weeks remaining for this incredible opportunity!!!*
*Keep the orders coming and treat yourself to something ORIGINAL, that will allow you something different than everybody else’s pieces out there!
If you order off my website, the coupon code word is: Anniversary
*
*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

Well I finally pulled the trigger, I can't wait to get my hand on both the Celebration and the Virtuoso ! That was such a good price I couldn't helped myself


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You are not alone, my friend! 😃😃😃

I will get you a tracking number in the next hour.
Thank you very much and I cant wait for you to get them.
All the best, Mark







*FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU:*

*It’s a mouthpiece sale EXPLOSION here, and there are just a little over 2 more weeks remaining for this incredible opportunity!!!
Keep the orders coming and treat yourself to something ORIGINAL, that will allow you something different than everybody else’s pieces out there!
If you order off my website, the coupon code word is: Anniversary*

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## JediPancakes (Oct 11, 2018)

Just got my celebration today, already love how it plays, I'm sure it'll only get better as I play it more


----------



## DadOfTwins (Apr 1, 2021)

When this sale was announced, I figured it was finally time to own a 10MFan. My primary horn in tenor, but I had no idea which model mouthpiece to get. All the guys in the various 10mfan videos sound great on all the various models. I know I'm not going to sound anything like them, no matter what mouthpiece I have!

I messaged Mark, he gave me his phone number, and he very patiently listened to me try to describe what I was looking for. Which was difficult, as I wasn't quite sure. Long story short, he was very helpful, not only helping me choose which model, but what tip opening to get -- which I hadn't really even given that much thought to. I ended up ordering a Classic 6*. Had I not talked to Mark, I probably would have gotten the 7*, as that seems to be the most common (as least according to what I've read -- I could be totally wrong on that). 

SO glad he steered me to the 6*! The mouthpiece seems perfect for me, and I love the sound I'm able to get with it. 

But now, my bari is jealous that my tenor got such a cool sounding mouthpiece, so I had to order an Infusion! 

Mark is a great guy to deal with, and he makes a great product. Just wanted to share my positive experience.

Dan


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Got myself a Chameleon. No regrets. Nice full sound and really easy to play.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

JediPancakes said:


> Just got my celebration today, already love how it plays, I'm sure it'll only get better as I play it more


Great news! So glad you’re loving it instantly.
I fully agree, it will just get better and better as you get to learn what it can do. It’s also fun trying different brands and sizes of reeds, to find the sound and feel you desire. Thank you so much, and enjoy the great mouthpiece.
All the best, Mark





*A REMINDER FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU:*

*It’s a mouthpiece sale EXPLOSION here, and there are just 2 more weeks remaining for this incredible opportunity!!!
Keep the orders coming and treat yourself to something ORIGINAL, that will allow you something different than everybody else’s pieces out there!
When you order off my website, the coupon code word is: 
Anniversary*

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

DadOfTwins said:


> When this sale was announced, I figured it was finally time to own a 10MFan. My primary horn in tenor, but I had no idea which model mouthpiece to get. All the guys in the various 10mfan videos sound great on all the various models. I know I'm not going to sound anything like them, no matter what mouthpiece I have!
> 
> I messaged Mark, he gave me his phone number, and he very patiently listened to me try to describe what I was looking for. Which was difficult, as I wasn't quite sure. Long story short, he was very helpful, not only helping me choose which model, but what tip opening to get -- which I hadn't really even given that much thought to. I ended up ordering a Classic 6*. Had I not talked to Mark, I probably would have gotten the 7*, as that seems to be the most common (as least according to what I've read -- I could be totally wrong on that).
> 
> ...




Dan, 
Thank you so much! I'm so happy that you are happy with the six star tip opening. I am always happy to talk to everybody if they have questions about the mouthpieces or tip openings or reeds, etc.... I LOVE what I do, and I'm happy to share the knowledge. So glad you are loving that piece and I will get you a tracking number for the Infusion that you just ordered on Monday. You will have it mid week next week. It fits the same ligature that you use on your Classic model.
Thank you for your great review and I can't wait for you to get the baritone mpc!!!!

All the best, Mark





*A REMINDER FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU:*
*
It’s a mouthpiece sale EXPLOSION here, and there are just 2 more weeks remaining for this incredible opportunity!!!
Keep the orders coming and treat yourself to something ORIGINAL, that will allow you something different than everybody else’s pieces out there!
When you order off my website, the coupon code word is:
Anniversary
*
*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Got myself a Chameleon. No regrets. Nice full sound and really easy to play.



Hi bro, so glad you are enjoying it. If you do any recordings, let me know. Enjoy!!!!
All the best, Mark


*A REMINDER FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU:

It’s a mouthpiece sale EXPLOSION here, and there are just 2 more weeks remaining for this incredible opportunity!!!
Keep the orders coming and treat yourself to something ORIGINAL, that will allow you something different than everybody else’s pieces out there!
When you order off my website, the coupon code word is:
Anniversary*
*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*4 ADDITIONS TO THIS HUUUUUUUGE SALE!*


I just got an email from the shop saying they sent the remaining 4 ULTEM pieces they had there to Brian and Erik with the latest shipments, so I will add those 4 to this sale at the $299 price for the remaining 10 days. Its another gift for you guys. 
Brian and Erik overnight their shipments back to me, so I will have them here the end of next week.

This is whats available for the orange ULTEM:

*ROBUSTO 7*——SOLD*
*ROBUSTO 8*
CHAMELEON 7**——SOLD*
*CHAMELEON 8*—--SOLD



Since the Ultem are no longer offered and cannot be ordered on the website, just contact me directly if you would like one of these, and I'll take care of it. 

All the best, Mark *


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I can add one gray marble hr Daddy 0 7 alto mouthpiece to the sale. I didn’t realize I had one of these in the marble hard rubber, and I’m happy to offer it at the same sale price for the next week.

UPDATE 7/24: 
*The Daddy-O gray marble just sold*


Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has 1 week remaining. 
This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com

Coupon code is: Anniversary


----------



## Safesax (Mar 30, 2003)

Got my new Showtime on Friday - it's everything Mark said it would be. Thanks again!




*Friendly reminder:*
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has 1 week remaining. 
This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com

Coupon code is: Anniversary


----------



## osloutah (Jan 9, 2015)

Loving my new Showboat. I just had my 6M rebuilt and the Showboat just lit it up. Can’t wait to hear it behind my vocalist when she’s back from vacation. Thanks for the sale, Mark!


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

Just got my Celebration and the Virtuoso, and wow, both mouthpiece are spectacular! Congrats again Mark and to Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen 

The Celebration has the best of what I loved about the Robusto and the Classic combined: the power and openess of the Robusto with the warmth and eveness of the Classic. It plays amazingly and I just started messing around with different reeds, I really love BSS reeds with it at the moment.

As for the Virtuoso that's something too! I was a bit afraid because it seemed small compared to my missing Link from Soprano Planet, and I play a Selmer Serie III that usually need the mouthpiece to be push in as far as possible. I guess the differences in chamber size makes up for the differences in size, because that mouthpiece can sign! It's in tune, easy to play and it has a lot of power and flexibility tone-wise. It really is the robusto for soprano !

I was really lucky to find out about this sale, although at 300$ I feel like it was almost a steal...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Safesax said:


> Got my new Showtime on Friday - it's everything Mark said it would be. Thanks again!


I’m so glad you are digging it! You have been a great supporter since I released my mouthpiece line…..,.thank you so much!





*Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has 6 days remaining.*
*This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com*

*Coupon code is: Anniversary*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

osloutah said:


> Loving my new Showboat. I just had my 6M rebuilt and the Showboat just lit it up. Can’t wait to hear it behind my vocalist when she’s back from vacation. Thanks for the sale, Mark!



Thank you so much! So glad you are loving the Showboat!!!! It is such a blast to play. It has been my main alto mouthpiece since I designed it. I love the other models, but this is the one that checks all the boxes for me.
If you do any recordings, let me know.
All the best, Mark



*Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has only 5 days remaining.

This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3+ weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com
Coupon code is: Anniversary*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Vanadiel said:


> Just got my Celebration and the Virtuoso, and wow, both mouthpiece are spectacular! Congrats again Mark and to Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen
> 
> The Celebration has the best of what I loved about the Robusto and the Classic combined: the power and openess of the Robusto with the warmth and eveness of the Classic. It plays amazingly and I just started messing around with different reeds, I really love BSS reeds with it at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi,,
Thank you so much for your insight on the mouthpieces. I’m so glad you are loving both of them!!!!
Yes, the Celebration slots itself perfectly between The Classic and Robusto. Open and even and full sounding top to bottom.
I love this mouthpiece so much. A virtuoso is indeed incredibly flexible and versatile soprano mouthpiece, unlike anything in the marketplace. It’s good warmth, punch, and brights available. I’m very proud of my original designs! I’m so glad so many players are enjoying these mouthpieces, and thank you so much for your beautiful words!
It’s a true team effort here for sure. The shop does an amazing job with the mouthpieces, Brian and Erik doing an amazing job on the mouthpieces to get every piece to play perfect, and I just could not be happier!!!!

i’m so glad everyone has been so appreciative of this sale. It’s been even bigger than I had hoped for. Thank you for your great support, my friend!



*Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has 4 days remaining.
This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 1/2 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*1 ADDITION TO THIS SALE:
I can add 1 Daddy-O 6 in gray marble hard rubber alto, .078 tip, to the Anniversary sale. 🎷🎷🎷——SOLD


Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has just 3 days remaining.
This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 1/2 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark*

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## osloutah (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven’t played a Link for years, but decided to take a flyer on a Classic for this price. Can’t wait to play it!


----------



## Safesax (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so glad you haven't added any large-tip tenor pieces in the marbled rubber. You know I'm a real sucker for those! 😜


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

osloutah said:


> I haven’t played a Link for years, but decided to take a flyer on a Classic for this price. Can’t wait to play it!


Thank you so much, Mark.
I’m glad you picked up a couple pieces for yourself during this sale!
I’ll get you a tracking number on Monday and have a great weekend.



*Friendly reminder:
The greatest deal out there on incredible original design hard rubber mouthpieces has just 2 1/2 days remaining.
This incredible $299 sale has far surpassed my expectations already, so I’d like to thank EVERYONE who has already purchased pieces from the sale over the last 3 1/2 weeks!!!
I hope you get much joy from them!
❤❤❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷

All the best, Mark*

*www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Safesax said:


> I'm so glad you haven't added any large-tip tenor pieces in the marbled rubber. You know I'm a real sucker for those! 😜


😀😀😀
I just had a couple of gray marble hr altos that I offered as part of this deal, but no other marble hr pieces. So glad you are loving the pieces! I’m glad you got yourself a Showtime mouthpiece during this sale.
Thanks for all your support!

All the best, Mark


*ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT FOR THIS INCREDIBLE DEAL…*


----------



## SoulMate (Feb 3, 2003)

Just had my first opportunity to try out my newly acquired virtuoso 6*. My previous piece played ok, but the virtuoso does it way better and has lots of character. I'm really impressed. Now my soprano actually sounds beautiful. I can even get a husky sound out of it. Thanks again Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SoulMate said:


> Just had my first opportunity to try out my newly acquired virtuoso 6*. My previous piece played ok, but the virtuoso does it way better and has lots of character. I'm really impressed. Now my soprano actually sounds beautiful. I can even get a husky sound out of it. Thanks again Mark!


I love it! 
I am thrilled that you are enjoying the mouthpiece so much!!!! That’s what it’s all about.
I’m so glad that you decided to get this piece for yourself during this great sale, and tell all your friends that tomorrow’s the last day.

Thank you so much for your beautiful words! 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Good morning!
I received several emails this morning from buyers who want to get in on the last day of the sale, telling me that the coupon code has expired on the website and today is supposed to be the last day of the sale.
No worries!
I sent an email to my webmaster and I’m hoping he will take care of that this morning, but if he doesn’t…..just contact me directly at my email and I will take care of you.
No worries at all!

[email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Coupon code is back up on the website now. My apologies it wasn’t there this morning. 
Thank you.


----------



## wcicola (Oct 20, 2013)

Picked up a spare Alto Madness--thanks again Mark!! The peace of mind of knowing I have a backup piece available in case some disaster hits while I'm on stage or in the pit would be worth it even at normal pricing, but at this sale price it was impossible to resist!


----------



## wcicola (Oct 20, 2013)

Aw, what the hell...let's pick up a spare Robusto while we're at it.


----------



## saxyjare01 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been playing the Showtime daily since I bought it two years ago. So, I just ordered an Infusion and a Chameleon because this such a great deal! Thanks, Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

wcicola said:


> Picked up a spare Alto Madness--thanks again Mark!! The peace of mind of knowing I have a backup piece available in case some disaster hits while I'm on stage or in the pit would be worth it even at normal pricing, but at this sale price it was impossible to resist!



Thank you so much, my brother! Your piece was sent out today and I just sent you a tracking number. Enjoy the mouthpieces, my friend.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

saxyjare01 said:


> I've been playing the Showtime daily since I bought it two years ago. So, I just ordered an Infusion and a Chameleon because this such a great deal! Thanks, Mark!


Hey bro! My pleasure. The sale was such a crazy great success, I’m really thinking of extending it another couple weeks. It was just incredible and really went by very fast. You ordered two great mouthpieces and I can’t wait to hear your feedback.
I’m really glad you appreciate the deal. It’s my way of saying thank you to everybody, and a great way of showing my appreciation to all of them.


----------



## ctbzz (Jan 29, 2013)

10mfan said:


> Hey bro! My pleasure. The sale was such a crazy great success, I’m really thinking of extending it another couple weeks. It was just incredible and really went by very fast. You ordered two great mouthpieces and I can’t wait to hear your feedback.
> I’m really glad you appreciate the deal. It’s my way of saying thank you to everybody, and a great way of showing my appreciation to all of them.





10mfan said:


> Hey bro! My pleasure. The sale was such a crazy great success, I’m really thinking of extending it another couple weeks. It was just incredible and really went by very fast. You ordered two great mouthpieces and I can’t wait to hear your feedback.
> I’m really glad you appreciate the deal. It’s my way of saying thank you to everybody, and a great way of showing my appreciation to all of them.


----------



## ctbzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Bro I hope you do extend that sale! I was bummed I missed it! Sorry for the triple duplication of the quote but I’m trying to figure out how to do this on my phone 😆 
Super killer deal for these pieces 😊


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ctbzz said:


> Bro I hope you do extend that sale! I was bummed I missed it! Sorry for the triple duplication of the quote but I’m trying to figure out how to do this on my phone 😆
> Super killer deal for these pieces 😊



Hi,
I hope you are doing great. 
It’s a funny thing to me. Anytime I put up a sale it always seems like within the first week of the sale being over, I get contacted by so many people who said they just saw that I had a sale and were bummed they missed it, and wondered if they could get in on that price.

I guess I’m on the Internet all the time that I just assume everybody else is too. 😀😀😀

I assume everybody saw that I had the sale for the whole month of July, but I know that’s not always the case. i’ll take care of you with that price today.

*** If there are other people here who want to get in on this price, I am seriously thinking of extending the sale for two more weeks, because the sale was so successful. 
Just contact me and let me know that you’d like me to extend the sale, and I will make a decision tomorrow. ***

Thank you.


----------



## saxmsy (Mar 6, 2011)

10mfan said:


> Hi,
> I hope you are doing great.
> It’s a funny thing to me. Anytime I put up a sale it always seems like within the first week of the sale being over, I get contacted by so many people who said they just saw that I had a sale and were bummed they missed it, and wondered if they could get in on that price.
> 
> ...


Please extend the sale until the Back-to-school date😄


----------



## bmisf (Jun 10, 2018)

PS—the Virtuoso I got during this sale turns out to be a great match for my Yanagisawa soprano, which I was never quite happy with sound-wise and was going to sell—and for which I had already found a successor—but the Virtuoso really shines on my old horn. Now what am I going to do  (Keep both horns? Oh boy…) Great, flexible mouthpiece—thanks, Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

saxmsy said:


> Please extend the sale until the Back-to-school date😄


Not sure when that is, but I’m glad I did this sale for the whole month…. and as of right now, I’m really thinking about extending it another 2 weeks, due to the crazy success we had with it.

*I’ll decide tomorrow morning. *


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*8/2 UPDATE:*

I woke up to five more emails today from people saying they just saw my posts on the internet, and missed my huge Anniversary Sale that ended 7/31.

They all wanted to know if there was a way they could still get in at the sale price.

So as of right now, I’m going to extend this $299 Anniversary Sale through August 5th, for all of you….. *but not beyond that date.*

I will update the original post here right now.

You can order at the incredibly discounted price at my website right now by using the discount coupon code.

THE COUPON CODE WORD IS:
*Anniversary*


www.10mfan.com

Enjoy!!!


----------

